# Gas Money



## zbritt (Sep 7, 2015)

So obviously I use gas for more than just Uber, although Uber takes up a large chunk of my gas money. How can I account for this in my taxes?


----------



## zbritt (Sep 7, 2015)

Or is this not req'd to keep track of since I can just write off my mileage?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

You can either list all of your Uber related auto expenses, or take the mileage deduction... which would be a lot less hassle.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The mileage deduction at .575 per mile beats any amount of gas you could use... unless you get 4 mpg.

Uber On


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

It might go down for 2016. The IRS announces the rates for the upcoming year in December. They've cut the rate from one year to the next twice in the past ten years.


----------

